# 99 kodiak rear end?



## Cain64 (May 31, 2012)

This post is for a friend. 
He has a 99kodiak 4x4 and he said that the front end pulls fine but the rear end doesn't an there is a terrible noise coming from the rear. I'm thinking it's a rear end but not completely sure.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like the diff is shot. probably busted gears.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it a sra. If it is they strip the ring gear from the axle pretty easy I had a buddy do it to is


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep most likely the rear ends shot. I'd pull it to see what is broke, the pinion gear can be found fairly easy along with the shaft.


----------

